# Lake Ray Roberts - Carp



## james22 (May 6, 2012)

Just moved to Dallas and have heard Ray Roberts is a good spot during the summer to catch carp on the fly. Looking to start scouting the flats, so was wondering if anyone had any suggestions where to park to access the flats?

Thanks.


----------



## aggieraf (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome...as a fellow coastal transplant I too am forced to learn the lakes around here.

I don't know much about fishing for carp, especially on any flats that Ray Bob has but I do know that you will be able to get into the white bass with the fly rod. Typically around the spring, look for 68+ degree water, they are stacked up on the points. Throw your favorite minnow lure and let it sink. Then bounce it off the bottom. They tend to like that pattern and you should have some success. As the water get warmer 75+ they start to school out in the middle of the lake. Just like the coast, look for birds and start casting. You'll have one on every cast before they go back down.

I will warn you, your going to get some nasty look but don't worry about it, some people are just ignorant. Stay away from the boat shows and you should be good. Now...up here they'll come right up to your boat and fish 5 yard or less from you so your gonna have to get used to that. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/smilies/sad3.gif

As far as carp, I assume you can have some success in the fingers but the problem is that the water is so muddy you won't be able to sight cast. It ill be more of a blind cast. You will also have to contend with all the underwater stumps and trees, gonna loose some flies.

The water is also really really low. This part of Texas has had a drought for the last couple years and theres no rain in the forecast. I think the lake is over 10 feet below normal pool at this point and its only going to get worse.

Good luck and let me know if I can help any other way.

AggieRaf


----------



## james22 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks and Gig'em


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, as a guide - guiding for carp on Lake Ray Roberts - I can tell you the lake is hurting pretty bad. Old ways of guiding are over for the time being, and the future looks a lot more interesting. I have secured two technical skiffs to guide off of starting this spring on Lake Ray Roberts. I realized last year that it's a killer platform for sight casting for carp. We can get to places that are covered with carp, and there's nobody else there at all. There are two working guides, and we're on a Spear and a Mitzi.

So if you are interested, you can check out this story that I just ran today for more details - http://texasflycaster.com/monday-morning-breakdown/.

I must be doing an awful job of self promotion for you to not find me! Not the greatest way to start a Monday.


----------

